# EVERYONE NEEDS TO BUY THIS BOOK!!!!



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Cognitive-Behavio ... 843&sr=1-4

PLEASE BUY IT IF YOU ARE SUFFERING FROM SA! EVEN IF YOU THINK IT WONT HELP ITS SO LITTLE MONEY THAT IT SURE WOULDNT HURT TO AT LEAST GIVE IT A SHOT, I WAS SKEPTIKAL OF CBT SELF HELP BUT HOLY CRAP IT WORKS SO WELL AND I HAVENT EVEN READ THAT MUCH OF IT!!!! PLEASE PLEASE STOP THE SUFFERING AND THE MEDICATION AND TRY READING AND DOING THE WORKSHEETS IN THIS BOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS BORN WITH SA , THERE IS HOPE, EVEN IF YOU DONT WANT TO BUY IT RIGHT NOW AT LEAST SAVE IT TO YOUR FAVORITES INCASE YOU HAVE A CHANGE OF HEART, IF I COULD I WOULD TYPE THE BOOK ON THIS FORUM BUT LOL I DONT HAVE ENOUGH IN ME !!!! :group WE ALL DESERVE THE LIFE WEVE ALWAYS WANTED FOR OURSELVES!


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

Geez $25 and I spent hundreds on the SAI audioseries. Oh well.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

MAYBE I WILL BUT I PROBABLY WONT THOUGH!!!


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

narcolepsy said:


> Geez $25 and I spent hundreds on the SAI audioseries. Oh well.


I heard the audio series are wonderful too I just couldnt affor them so I looked for books, the audio series is probably easier and fast too, how is it working for you ????

* I think you should *


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

bambi4evr69 said:


> narcolepsy said:
> 
> 
> > Geez $25 and I spent hundreds on the SAI audioseries. Oh well.
> ...


The audioseries is working well. Some days are better than others. CBT is a slow process. When you've been thinking negatively for so long it takes a while to change your thoughts and behavior. The hardest part is doing it everyday. Dr Richards uses the words persistance and consistance alot. If I miss a day I start resorting back to my negative thinking. As long as I don't give up there's nothing that can't stop me from getting better.


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

IT WORKS WONDERS and yes its something that you cant just do once a week, you have to want to do it and really listen or read what is being said for it to work, I am completely off meds and got a job a freakin job today !!!!!! :nw i worship CBT


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

bambi4evr69 said:


> IT WORKS WONDERS and yes its something that you cant just do once a week, you have to want to do it and really listen or read what is being said for it to work, I am completely off meds and job a freakin job today !!!!!! :nw i worship CBT


I worship that $25 price. Man I need to shop more carefully.


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

ha yeah see i had the audio thing saved to my favorites and was saving money to spend hundreds on it... then... on a insomnia induced browsing of the web... lol,,, i found that book and it was so cheap!!! So cheap yet so incredibly detailed and organized and SOOOOO specific in regards to SA


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a very recent book, just released its first edition this year. There's no reviews yet...  Hmm, I may check it out.


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

IIIIII ME I ME I just gave it a review I <<< am reading it I say it works wonderrs


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

bambi4evr69 said:


> IIIIII ME I ME I just gave it a review I <<< am reading it I say it works wonderrs


lol you talk about this book like it's the second coming. Glad it's working for you. :clap


----------



## bambi4evr69 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol it is the second coming for people with sa


----------

